# Anchorage Rabbit Rescue



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

I wasn't sure if I should put this in blogs or photos, so please feel free to move it. I'll be adding more pictures in the coming month and that sounds like a blog to me. Onward we go:

As some/most/all of you know I'm looking into getting another rabbit, hopefully/maybe. I'm looking into Anchorage Rabbit Rescue which is Karan taking care of a BUNCH of bunnies all on her own. She amazes me. I offered to help her take pictures of the bunnies to update her petfinder site since it's outdated. So here are some of the bunny pictures that I took yesterday. And I'm going to meet her at our local petstore on Saturday for a photo shoot at the adoption thing they set up there, just to show how sweet the rabbits are.












This Dutch is a national champion, I thought that was a little odd since his ears were so short, he looks like he's part dwarf with those ears.
















These two are bonded and I think they are TOOOOO cute :biggrin2:

































I didn't take as many photos as I should have. I was so in awe of how many bunnies she has. She has 8 hutches and 3 fenced in areas plus a permanent 'warren' that just has free run of her backyard. She has a lot of really sweet bunnies. Including one she saved before we came over. She looks like an english spot with chocolate colored spots and she was so thin that I could count her vertebrea while she was in her hutch. She was doing a serious molt which I think has partailly to do with the diet this idiot was 'feeding' her. She though that hay was a treat and that the 'fiesta mixes' were the best for a rabbit *sigh* but the bunny is in better hands now and should get better with time. She doesn't seem to have anything else wrong with her at the moment. 

The End for today


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 21, 2007)

Adoption clinic at Diamond Pet Zoo tomorrow from 12-3pm, I'll be bringing y'all back some pictures


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 21, 2007)

They are so cute!

I love the first and fifth one :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

So Karan canceled the adoption thing at the pet store without letting me know :grumpy:so I showed up and got told to go away pretty much. Always nice when you're doing a favor for someone and then they forget to tell you that the plan has changed. I've also broken out in some kind of rash, so far it's been a great day


----------

